# Rifle Shooting Montage - HD VIDEO



## Amsdorf (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey everyone, I put together a "mash up" of various rifles being shot, including a AR 15, M4 Carbine, AK 47, M1 Carbine, M1A/M14, Mosin Nagant, Yugo 24/47, a M48, etc.

I can't decide which rifle I like the best, in fact, I don't think I ever will.

Are you the same way when shooting rifles? Do you actually have a "favorite"?

*LINK TO VIDEO*


----------

